# Yamaha 90 Hole in Cowling



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Never seen that.
going to check mine when i get home


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

All yamaha TLR motors do it. It's a hole with a pressed in plastic plug that has a plastic cord attached to the oil cap. It really serves no purpose and you usually can't see it because it covered by the decal. Eventually the fitting always pops out and will push through the sticker. I have owned 3 and they have all done it. The best solution I had was to add a little superglue to the plug and apply a new decal. Decals cost about 6-9 bucks.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

BD,
Thanks! Funny how the 90 TLR is a very popular motor and yet, I couldn't find anymore info on it. 
I was thinking to have it professionally sealed, repainted and new decal.

btw, where can I get the decals for $6-$9 if I go that route?


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2006%20and%20Later/90TLR/TOP%20COWLING/parts.html

Like I said, just make sure that plug is still in there and if it is, secure it with some light adhesive.


----------



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

my 50 has the same hole.was wondering the same thing


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great to hear that a simple plug will fix your problem... Since most cowlings are a thin fiberglass shell -if you needed to repair your best bet would be a small glass patch on the inside (the fun part would be removing insulation/sound proofing to gain access to the surface.

By the way, the real value in most forums I come to is the collective knowledge they represent.... I never knew about that particular problem (but I don't run Yamaha, unless it's someone else's boat).


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

BD,
Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.  Will tackle that after fishing Saturday.

Capt Bob, 
I think I ran up on you Tuesday night, apologies.  Didn't see you anchored up until I was almost on top of you. Never seen anyone there before and you guys blended in with the seawall.  I was coming there to net bait and when I realized there was a boat there, I turned and left.
Then we crossed paths about 1-1:30am you were running south and I north.
How did you do?  I put 3 slot and 2 over slot Snook in the boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad you had a good trip... I did two nights this week and our trips were poor at best since we were concentrating on fly fishing for small tarpon (and only found any numbers the very last hour of the trip...). Not to worry about running up on anyone at night since there are usually very few out on the water...

I won't concentrate on night trips again until the shrimp run just around Christmas...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My 25 has the same hole, patched it with marine tex, revision 1, it is in the rear of the cowling


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Capt Bob,
East of where we were, the tarpon are stacked up in the shadow lines really thick on the incoming crushing live mullet. You can literally drive up on them. If you want to put down the long rod, Need more info, IM me. 

Hoog,
Thanks


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

on my yamaha' s it is a factory design that is used to secure the oil tank cap to the cowling……another words its good and supposed to be there….


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

